# Gaggia - Gran Gaggia Prestige ON-OFF Button



## Rullto (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, just bought a brand new Gaggia Gran Prestige. Within 1 week, the ON/OFF button started to act up. Sometimes it clicks ON but most times it just behaves like a spring, making it impossible to turn the coffee machine on. When it has worked I've retraced by steps (pushing the steamer button, re-fixing the water tank etc.) however the solution is never reproduceable.

Am I doing something wrong?

It's less than a week old.

HELP!

R


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds like a simple fix but at a week old I'd take it back as not fit for purpose.

You may not want to hear it but I'd also see if you can change for a better machine. The classic is the best choice from gaggia but if your finances don't stretch to it, a baby would be better. I think the evolution is also better than the gran although I'm not sure what the differences are now the evolution (is it called espresso colour?) Has a stainless steel boiler and group.


----------

